# Anyone want to catch some Red Snapper this Sunday?



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We had a last minute re-schedule for this upcoming Sunday, June 2nd. This is the 2nd day of Red Snapper season. We will also target kingfish, Ling, Dolphin etc.

The cost depends on how many people and how far yall want to go. We offer 2 packages:

Package #1- Up to 30 miles offshore catching Red Snapper, Kingfish, Ling. For 4 people that is $1200 (Not including tips) including fuel, bait, tackle, cleaning of fish. Each additional person is $100 up to 6 people max.

Package #2- Up to 60 miles offshore catching Red Snapper, Kingfish, Ling, Grouper, Mahi Mahi, etc. For 4 people that is $1500 (Not including tips) with fuel, tackle, bait and cleaning of fish. Each additional person is $100 each up to 6 max.

Get some friends together and lets go wack em!

There are 3 folks that responded on this thread on TTMB also.

Seas are forecasted to be 2-3 ft

Visit www.matagordasportfishing.com


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Guys I have fished one boat over from this skipper. He can put u on huge fish better be in shape cause he's one of the top captains on this board. I hope to take a deep trip with him soon


----------

